# Knocking ??



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok evening guys .. I have an issue i cant figure out . I had slipped time due to a streched chain and while i was at it i bought a new chain gear . Well parts come in monday morning. Got them installed tuesday night. well started it up for just a second . and then went home . Well today wednesday December 22,2010 i started it up after i had re installed the choke cable . Started it up and about 3-5 seconds after it was running. i heard a knock so i killed it .. Grabbed my Automotive stethoscope and started it back up . Cant seem to locate the knock . Checked everywhere . It wasnt knocking before i installed the new chain . So it is just started . IDK if it is out of time , Spark plug pre ignitiing , or crank bearing has just deceided it wanted to quick today . I am hoping it is something simple . Any help would be nice and appricative.. Thanks.

Popoemtfire .


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

how are the valves? slipping time could have jacked them up. I would also try to pull the tensioners and swap them front to back. this sometimes solves that( chain clack) issue.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

lmao .. i hope there not toast. there brand new.. So dont say that.. lmao I am gonna be digging into it later on today.. I think i know what it is .. I think its out of time pretty bad.. I will be checking into is later on as stated


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

:bigok:well after a little bit of investigation .. nothing was really wrong just had a few bolts come loose . on the time chain gear giving it just enough slack to wobble . causeing a knocking sound .. oh and the dowel pin come out . after an hour of tinkering . it starts up and sounds like a brand new wheeler not a wisper in the motor . . . sounds awesome:bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Now there's some good news. Congrats.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks i am so glad it wasnt something to serius now it could have gotten serious . but im glad it didnt .


----------

